# Callamus worms in Kribensis



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of an effective treatment for callamus worms? I have a pair of kribs that developed them a year ago. I treated them with a commercial goat wormer and it got rid of the worms. I didn't have any sign of them until about 3 weeks ago. I tried the old medicine and it isn't doing anything this time. Any suggestions?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Levamisole or if you can't find it, Fenbendazole. You might need to find a sympathetic veterinarian.
There are some dog de-wormers that may contain the needed drugs as well.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

Levamisole is the only tx that works. I had a bad outbreak of that parasite. Fenben will not touch them at all. Levamisole is not that hard to find on the internet. Dosing has to be exact though.


----------



## Aspencer (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you think it got introduced into your tank?


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I found the medicine and the fish got through it.

It came in through some rams i got from petsmart early on. I isolated it in one tank and thankfully it didn't spread at all.


----------

